# Living The Dream - Pimped Fishing Sleds



## LivingTheDream (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a Caribbean version of a kayak fishing sled. Perhaps some new ideas for you guys down under.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Well setup

yes why rum??


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

:shock: nice set up there. yeahh.... why the rum


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I take it reach all that he has 5 foot long arms and is a contortionist? :shock:


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep...the rum spray left me dumbfounded too. Shark repellent maybe? Stuns the fish??


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't believe people are asking why rum.

Why do you need a reason to carry rum.....

Secondly he did say he was in the Caribbean.


----------



## Greywolf (Jun 24, 2008)

well set up, I guess you carry rum because you run out of JD.


----------



## KimF (Nov 30, 2009)

Rum or any hard liquor poured on a fishes gills ,instantly (I mean instant!) put the fish into a coma - no blood,no kicking. It is an old cruising sailor trick when pulling fish into a yacht. to save blood spurting all over the place and people jumping out of the way, - doesn't affect the flavour, cheap gin is more common.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've heard of drinking like a fish but wasting good rum is just ridiculous. :shock:

Bundy Bear would not be impressed


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice yak, not sure if you are taking me for a ride, re the rum but hay, guess there is no harm in an early marinade treatment :lol: 
So where are you actually from, does not show in your profile, bring on the international fish and countryside photo's and trip reports.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

KimF said:


> Rum or any hard liquor poured on a fishes gills ,instantly (I mean instant!) put the fish into a coma - no blood,no kicking. It is an old cruising sailor trick when pulling fish into a yacht. to save blood spurting all over the place and people jumping out of the way, - doesn't affect the flavour, cheap gin is more common.


Dont blame them, if i found a quicker way to get alcohol into my bloodstream, i'd be in a coma too. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Tbone (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh there is another use for the old fightin juice (aka rum) :twisted:


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried rum a few times when I was sailing, but didnt find it that effective. Maybe the fish were waiting for me to bring out the good stuff instead of the cheap booze I saved for them. Remember buying a dozen bottles of very good rum in the Dominican Republic for three dollars US a bottle! Some old salts even kept one of their boats water tanks specifically for rum, you could never have enough, especially if the fishing was good! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## lednerthurman (7 mo ago)

LivingTheDream said:


> Here's a Caribbean version of a kayak *fishing sled*. Perhaps some new ideas for you guys down under.


This is an amazing sled... I love it... Thank you...


----------

